
Nine lessons from the first Internet bubble - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/05/27/lessons-i-learned-first-bubble
======
erickhill
"5. Just because people can shop on the Internet, that doesn't mean that they
will." This applies to nearly every online app.

~~~
jakewolf
Don't like the Webvan example. NYC shops on Fresh Direct. More of a lesson in
timing. How many failed ideas from the last bubble are now viable businesses
now?

------
xirium
From the article: Don't hire quickly to deal with growth that may not happen,
and make sure that your existing staff are used effectively.

I heard the one startup spent one round of funding buying Aeron chairs. The
number of chairs was taken as indicator of the founders' certainty in the
venture and this led to a larger round of investment. Antics like this led to
the Aeron chair ratio for failed startups. Apparently, some failed startups
had more 10 Aeron chairs for every employee.

